# Identify these Beetles???



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

I was out looking for Mantids today and found these Beetles eating the flowers. Just curious as to what these are?

Thanks


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 10, 2009)

They look a lot like Desert Blister beetles.


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

Sure enough I Googled that name and came up with identical photos....Thanks


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

In the future here is a great ID resource for all bugs: www.bugguide.net


----------



## ismart (Sep 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> In the future here is a great ID resource for all bugs: www.bugguide.net


This site is awsome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2009)

I really couldn't see the photo, old eyes u know, but I also like " www.whatsthatbug.com " !


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 11, 2009)

Its a good thing I didn't touch them....I see they will blister your skin, I read.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 12, 2009)

pilotdave1970 said:


> Its a good thing I didn't touch them....I see they will blister your skin, I read.


Quite badly too!


----------

